# Dyspepsia



## 23156 (May 9, 2005)

Hi all, I have also posted on the IBS board, but someone here might have some info also. I just had an endoscopy today which showed nothing! Totally normal. My symptoms started with IBS flare up, but have continued for 2 weeks. Am now having a lot of heartburn type things. Major stickiness in throat, pain by rib cage, feeling like acid is flowing up,etc. I also have some bloating and gas. I have lost 16 pounds in 2 weeks, but hopefully that will stabilize soon. So...just wondering if anyone else received this diagnosis, and how it was helped! Thanks!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

My wife and I use a grape seed based flavonoid blend called Provex CV. I have not had digestive problems since 1998, where I used to have heartburn from breakfast to bedtime, and reflux at night when things wouldn't calm down. Drop me a line if you want to try a non-medical route.Markmsprague2002###yahoo.ca


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi, I have had the same symptoms since January. They did every test in the books and came up with nothing. I have lost 25 pounds and am trying different things that I hear about. I will let you know when something works. Keep me posted also. Thanks, Lynn


----------



## simon2004 (Jan 23, 2004)

Below I would like to share with you the five basic health factors Hydration - water intake Colon health Enzymes and digestion pH balancing Vitamins and minerals 1. Hydration. You must start to drink a minimum of one liter of water per day. Pure alkalizing water is better. No exceptions. No excuses. 2. Colon health. Broom it out - there are a number of simple non-drug cleansing agents. Repopulate with flora. Remember what the ancients said: death begins inthe colon. 3. Enzymes If at least 80% of your diet is not raw foods, you need enzyme supplementation. with an effective plant-based digestive enzyme. Twofold action: breaks down the rotting food residues in the tract and in theblood, and secondly, helps digest new food. 4. pH Balancing The term pH stands for "potential" of "Hydrogen". It is a measure of the acidity or alkalinity of a solution represented by a scale of 0 to 14. A normal pH of all tissues and fluids of the body (except the stomach) is slightly alkaline. To be acidic or too alkaline can have far reaching consequences. If the blood becomes too acidic it robs alkaline from the enzymes reserves to stay balanced. 5. Vitamins and minerals. Vitamins are worthless without minerals and enzymes. Enzymes are worthless without vitamins and minerals. Minerals are worthless without vitamins and enzymes. Vitamins have to be either whole food or else in food. Minerals are best when chelated. Enzymes should be whole food, working on fats, proteins and carbs all at once. Enzymes have to be used completely by your cells, withno fillers left over.There are many products on the market that claim to be the answer. I know because after spending thousands on prescription drugs with side effects at the recommendation of my family doctor ( our neighborhood legal drug pusher ) I have also wasted money on supplements with very littleresults. If you are truly interested in whatyou can do to get the results you expect please email me for details.http://ph-dimension.8m.com


----------



## 22449 (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a feeling of a lump in my throat. My back has little stabbing pains her and there and I seem to have some discomfort in my left rib and chest area.Whether I am swallowing food or nothing, when I swallow I have a twinge in my throat area and stomach area.I am passing alot of gas and belching just to releive pressure in my throat and I have the taste of acid in my mouth when I wake up in the morning although I am on Prolosec which has worked like a gem over the eyars.The cid doesnt even burn my throat but its still there especially when I burp.All of these symptoms started right out of the blue 3 weeks agao.Anybody have the same thing going on?


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I get rib pain on both sides but mostly it's below my rib cage like in the waist area. It is a dull achey feeling. I also get back pains that throb (I'm overweight). I also get that lump feeling in my throat and I get really fatigued (even after sleeping a good night).I have been told that I have anixety induced IBS and that my IBS is causing me depression.I have all sorts of weird pains here and there. My stools are never normal and I get chest pains, sharp shooting pains in my rib cage and then sometimse a dull ache throb. I also get D and Consitpation. I am 220 pounds and 5'3. I think that's why I get acid refulx and I also think this is contributing to my aches and pains. I haven't lost the weight since the baby and I'm horribly depressed.I am seeing a special therapist on June 7th. I hope they can help me out.I am taking Doxepine at night for the depression.I am also using Kava, Oil of peppermint, Beeno, prescribed anti-spasms, the little purple pill, Fennel (for gas), Aciphodophilus (sp), Fiber supplements, Daily Vitamin, Fish Oil, Garlic pill, lyposene (antioxidant)and I try to drink a lot of water but sometimes my system can't handle it. It just all depends on the mood I'm in.This all started after I came down w/ a severe bladder infection two days after giving birth. I then started to think I was dying and my pains under the rib cage I thought were of course Cancer. I then seen my dr. who said I have anxiety and IBS. I had some tests done and it showed nothing. My anxiety has now turned to chronic depression.There isn't a day that goes by w/o feeling like ultra ####.


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hi Chris. I hope they can help you out too. I am 5'3" and am now underweight because I am losing weight due to my condition. I have a lot of the same symptoms, pain under the ribs, feeling of something stuck in my throat, and I get full very easy, so I don't want to eat. I was taking all kinds of stuff like you and got very confused about it all. Now, I am deciding what to try again. I was just prescribed 25 mg of Elavil but haven't started taking it yet. They also gave me Zelnorm for IBS. I don't like taking medicine but will take something pretty soon. Let me know what helps you. Thanks, Lynn


----------



## 22449 (Apr 27, 2005)

I have been depressed myself. The only time I feel better is when I am drinking Beer.Believe it or not, Beer doesnt agrivate my reflux at all or cause any stomach prbolems.I seem to get pain in between my shoulder blades and right at the base of my neck. It doesnt really hurt or anything but the feeling is there.Then I get little prickly feelings all over my chest area inside. It feels like food is in there or something. Its not really pain but little prickly sensations.My Bowel movenemts are normal. When I wake up I am occassionally nauseated but I have never thrown up. When I swallow, it feels like there is air or something in my throat and then I get a gurggly sound or spasm every time swallow whether I am eating or just simply swalowing.y stomach churns alot, I belch and I pass alot of gas, especially morning. I have acid taste in my mouth and occassionally it shoots up and I need to regurgitate it but believe it or not, it doesnt burn at all.Well thats my symptoms. I never had any symptoms at all until 3 weeks ago thats why i have been worried about esophageal cancer. I CAN swallow food but at times it seems like I can feel it go down in my chest or back area.It feels a little restricted I guess but I wonder if I am just noticing it too much because of stress?Who knows, it hasnt been a good 3 weeks I can tell ya that.I hope everything works out for everyone.


----------

